# Budgie Eggs



## Ishv

People also ask Do Budgie sit on their eggs at night? My budgie laid 2 eggs and still in box at night.... TIA


----------



## FaeryBee

*Yes. How much research did you do before allowing your budgies to breed?

Before breeding any species, it is important to learn as much about the animals, their personalities and the best practices to follow for responsible and ethical breeding prior to making the commitment to take on the responsibility. This requires extensive research and an openness to continual learning.*

*A heartfelt plea to forum members new and old*

*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*

*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*

*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*

*Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and all of the Stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.

These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*

*SITE GUIDELINES*

*List of Stickies*

*Posting on the Forums*

*Let's Talk Budgies!*

*FAQ*

*Articles*

*Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*

*Avian First Aid*

*Quarantine IS Necessary!*

*Cage sizes.*

*Essentials to a Great Cage*

*Resource Directory*


----------



## Ishv

FaeryBee said:


> *Yes. How much research did you do before allowing your budgies to breed?
> 
> Before breeding any species, it is important to learn as much about the animals, their personalities and the best practices to follow for responsible and ethical breeding prior to making the commitment to take on the responsibility. This requires extensive research and an openness to continual learning.*
> 
> *A heartfelt plea to forum members new and old*
> 
> *Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
> 
> *Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
> 
> *Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*
> 
> *Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and all of the Stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.
> 
> Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.
> 
> These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*
> 
> *SITE GUIDELINES*
> 
> *List of Stickies*
> 
> *Posting on the Forums*
> 
> *Let's Talk Budgies!*
> 
> *FAQ*
> 
> *Articles*
> 
> *Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*
> 
> *Avian First Aid*
> 
> *Quarantine IS Necessary!*
> 
> *Cage sizes.*
> 
> *Essentials to a Great Cage*
> 
> *Resource Directory*


----------



## Ishv

No I nva tried to breed them recently I adopt pair budgie someone moving to other country so I adopt them.... Being an animal lover I research everything.... My budgies are healthy n happy but few days back I found one egg in box while cleaning...


----------



## FaeryBee

*Remove the nest box.
Rearranging their cage frequently and limiting the light they get to 8 hours a day will help tremendously. Please be sure you never put a nest box or anything that could be used as a nesting site in their cage. 
When they come into condition, limit the amount of protein in their diet at that time. *


----------



## Ishv

FaeryBee said:


> *Remove the nest box.
> Rearranging their cage frequently and limiting the light they get to 8 hours a day will help tremendously. Please be sure you never put a nest box or anything that could be used as a nesting site in their cage.
> When they come into condition, limit the amount of protein in their diet at that time. *


Thanks for ur advice but she laid 6 eggs now I can't remove.... Waiting for egg to hatch hope everything is gonna fine...


----------



## FaeryBee

*Have you read the information in the stickies in the Breeding Section of the Forum as well as the Budgie Articles?
How long has the hen been sitting on the eggs?*


----------



## Ishv

Yes I read... My budgie sitting on eggs all the time only come outside for food


----------



## Cody

You need to keep track of the dates the eggs were laid, when did she lay the first egg?


----------



## Ishv

Yes I note down everything 21 may 1st egg laid after 18 to 20 days egg will hatch


----------

